# Good cheap digital light meter?



## hadgfeet (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm after a light meter that works basically! I have a sekonic one with the dial and the arrow but for the life of me I can't get my head round it maybe someday I will but it's just frustrating! 

I tried using an iphone app, I got a roll of 120 developed and got around 7 shots that were properly exposed I wasn't that bothered really though as it was more of a test of the camera to see if it works which it doesn't, well it does but I have since realised the film back isn't working as it should and not advancing film all the way, it has a sticker saying it was repaired... In 1997 so I've ordered a new on, anyway....

Back to my original question any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2013)

Wouldn't it be more beneficial to figure out the meter you have already?  Sekonic makes GOOD meters!  What model is it?  Do you have the manual?


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2013)

What model Sekonic do you have?


----------



## hadgfeet (Sep 9, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Wouldn't it be more beneficial to figure out the meter you have already?  Sekonic makes GOOD meters!  What model is it?  Do you have the manual?



Just looked at it and remembered it's not a sekonic, must have mixed it up as that's what I've been looking at today, it's a gossen sixtino, there is a screw on the back which I think has been turned meaning the settings aren't in the right place, it's quite confusing, I don't have a manual it was given to me when I bought my bronica

Edit: I think the screw is for exposure compensation, I will try to match the light meter up with my slr's light meter tomorrow in the day then chuck another roll of film through and see how it goes


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2013)

Here in the US, it was known as the Gossen Pilot

Gossen Pilot - Bing
Gossen Pilot, gossen pilot 2, instruction manual, user manual, free PDF manual, camera manual


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2013)

Manuals.  Have a look on eBay; there are lots of great meters (Sekonic 398, Gossen Luna Pro, etc) for <$100.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, if the calibration screw has been messed up, then use the iPhone meter and re-calibrate the Gossen. Be mindful of reading your own shadow, or the meter's shadow, and use the iPhone light meter application to get an exposure reading at something like ISO 400. Get an exact f/stop and a shutter speed reading using the iPhone meter, then take the Gossen and place it in the same position, and use the adjustment screw to get the Gossen to yield the same f/stop and shutter speed at the same ISO of 400.


----------



## hadgfeet (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, I've had a look at that manual and I think I've gotten my head round it, I'll put a roll through my new film back when it comes and test the gossen, I checked the metering with my 550d's meter and it seems pretty much bang on


----------



## gsgary (Sep 10, 2013)

It looks simple, set iso take a reading the needle will point to a number, turn dial so the red number in small window lines up with the mark, then just choose an aperture you want for DOF and use the shutter speed opposite the aperture setting


----------



## anthonyc12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Analog meters are just fine. Sekonic L-398M Studio Deluxe II is an industry standard, about $140.


----------



## cgw (Sep 19, 2013)

anthonyc12 said:


> Analog meters are just fine. Sekonic L-398M Studio Deluxe II is an industry standard, about $140.



The only real drawbacks with the 398 are its limited lowlight capability and the need to futz with the high slide in bright light--both baked-in design issues. Otherwise very accurate.


----------

